# my unit.



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 03:40:21 *
I‘ve had enough of this. you want to really know my unit? fine, ill
tell you.....
I was born and spent my childhood in toronto. I moved to Charlotte,
NC, when i was 12 and joined the US marines when i was 17, in 1989.
I was in the Gulf Theater during 1990-1991, at the age of 18. When i
was 22 i moved back to toronto, went to the University Of Toronto
and got my B.sc in Archaeological Studies. During the time i was at
university i was a member of the CF reserve. I got my commission to
2LT from Master Corporal upon graduation from university. I spent a
much of this time in the the Queens own rifles before being wounded, and
have been in a staff position for the last year or so. i will be
returning to duty, unit unknown as of yet, at the end of april.
Although i have been in the service for about 6 years, i
spent some of my time doing classroom presentations and such.
IN PACE PARATUS
Lt. Burgess Marskell
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 19:55:56 -0800*
we didn‘t mean to pry............
> 
> 
> I‘ve had enough of this. you want to really know my unit? fine, ill
> tell you.....
> 
> I was born and spent my childhood in toronto. I moved to Charlotte,
> NC, when i was 12 and joined the US marines when i was 17, in 1989.
> I was in the Gulf Theater during 1990-1991, at the age of 18. When i
> was 22 i moved back to toronto, went to the University Of Toronto
> and got my B.sc in Archaeological Studies. During the time i was at
> university i was a member of the CF reserve. I got my commission to
> 2LT from Master Corporal upon graduation from university. I spent a
> much of this time in the the Queens own rifles before being wounded, and
> have been in a staff position for the last year or so. i will be
> returning to duty, unit unknown as of yet, at the end of april.
> Although i have been in the service for about 6 years, i
> spent some of my time doing classroom presentations and such.
> 
> IN PACE PARATUS
> 
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
> 
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:01:25 -0700*
Give me a break.  First of all, what does it say on your shoulder titles?
Either grow up of knock it off.  Why don‘t you just lay off and lurk for a
while.  It may interest you to kow htat even in the infantry, CF officers
are expected to be able to write.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 3:40 AM
Subject: my unit.
>
>
> I‘ve had enough of this. you want to really know my unit? fine, ill
> tell you.....
>
> I was born and spent my childhood in toronto. I moved to Charlotte,
> NC, when i was 12 and joined the US marines when i was 17, in 1989.
> I was in the Gulf Theater during 1990-1991, at the age of 18. When i
> was 22 i moved back to toronto, went to the University Of Toronto
> and got my B.sc in Archaeological Studies. During the time i was at
> university i was a member of the CF reserve. I got my commission to
> 2LT from Master Corporal upon graduation from university. I spent a
> much of this time in the the Queens own rifles before being wounded, and
> have been in a staff position for the last year or so. i will be
> returning to duty, unit unknown as of yet, at the end of april.
> Although i have been in the service for about 6 years, i
> spent some of my time doing classroom presentations and such.
>
> IN PACE PARATUS
>
> Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:02:56 -0700*
Sure we did Dave.  What he says makes no sense.  If he had been woulded
someone would know.  Burgess, why don‘t you give me your address as well and
I‘ll report you to the RCMP for impersonating an officer?
----- Original Message -----
From: dave newcombe 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:55 PM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> we didn‘t mean to pry............
>
> >
> >
> > I‘ve had enough of this. you want to really know my unit? fine, ill
> > tell you.....
> >
> > I was born and spent my childhood in toronto. I moved to Charlotte,
> > NC, when i was 12 and joined the US marines when i was 17, in 1989.
> > I was in the Gulf Theater during 1990-1991, at the age of 18. When i
> > was 22 i moved back to toronto, went to the University Of Toronto
> > and got my B.sc in Archaeological Studies. During the time i was at
> > university i was a member of the CF reserve. I got my commission to
> > 2LT from Master Corporal upon graduation from university. I spent a
> > much of this time in the the Queens own rifles before being wounded, and
> > have been in a staff position for the last year or so. i will be
> > returning to duty, unit unknown as of yet, at the end of april.
> > Although i have been in the service for about 6 years, i
> > spent some of my time doing classroom presentations and such.
> >
> > IN PACE PARATUS
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mason Fraser" <maseroni@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:08:03 -0500*
Archaeology eh?  I studied that at Wilfrid Laurier, until I switched last 
week to Military history!
Mason Fraser
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"burgess marskell" <db_marskell@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 04:13:08 *
i dont care if you dont believe me, i came on this list for a little 
conversation on a topic that i love. If that is too much for you, fine. I 
didnt come here to be harassed by people like you who have nothing better to 
do.
>From: "Donald Schepens" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: my unit.
>Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:01:25 -0700
>
>Give me a break.  First of all, what does it say on your shoulder titles?
>Either grow up of knock it off.  Why don‘t you just lay off and lurk for a
>while.  It may interest you to kow htat even in the infantry, CF officers
>are expected to be able to write.
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: burgess marskell 
>To: 
>Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 3:40 AM
>Subject: my unit.
>
>
> >
> >
> > I‘ve had enough of this. you want to really know my unit? fine, ill
> > tell you.....
> >
> > I was born and spent my childhood in toronto. I moved to Charlotte,
> > NC, when i was 12 and joined the US marines when i was 17, in 1989.
> > I was in the Gulf Theater during 1990-1991, at the age of 18. When i
> > was 22 i moved back to toronto, went to the University Of Toronto
> > and got my B.sc in Archaeological Studies. During the time i was at
> > university i was a member of the CF reserve. I got my commission to
> > 2LT from Master Corporal upon graduation from university. I spent a
> > much of this time in the the Queens own rifles before being wounded, and
> > have been in a staff position for the last year or so. i will be
> > returning to duty, unit unknown as of yet, at the end of april.
> > Although i have been in the service for about 6 years, i
> > spent some of my time doing classroom presentations and such.
> >
> > IN PACE PARATUS
> >
> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> >
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The MacFarlanes‘" <desrtrat@amug.org>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:14:08 -0700*
I agree with you, CO Schepens. I promised that I would not respond to this
guy anymore. Anybody in my Unit, in the 13 years I was in, when detached to
another tasking, for any reason, still belonged, ultimately to my Unit. And
they knew, when their posting was over, what Unit they were going back
tothe same one they left. I think if I roll my eyes one more time, they‘re
gonna stick that way...........
----- Original Message -----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 9:01 PM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> Give me a break.  First of all, what does it say on your shoulder titles?
> Either grow up of knock it off.  Why don‘t you just lay off and lurk for a
> while.  It may interest you to kow htat even in the infantry, CF officers
> are expected to be able to write.
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 20:18:22 -0800*
As usual Col., my tongue was firmly in cheek...I think you have this guys
number.
If he was shot on an army rifle range, he would be recieving benefits as
well as still be in a unit
> Sure we did Dave.  What he says makes no sense.  If he had been woulded
> someone would know.  Burgess, why don‘t you give me your address as well
and
> I‘ll report you to the RCMP for impersonating an officer?
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 00:50:58 -0330*
So what was your USMC Unit then???
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: my unit.
>Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 04:13:08
>
>i dont care if you dont believe me, i came on this list for a little
>conversation on a topic that i love. If that is too much for you, fine. I
>didnt come here to be harassed by people like you who have nothing better 
>to
>do.
>
>
>>From: "Donald Schepens" 
>>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: my unit.
>>Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:01:25 -0700
>>
>>Give me a break.  First of all, what does it say on your shoulder titles?
>>Either grow up of knock it off.  Why don‘t you just lay off and lurk for a
>>while.  It may interest you to kow htat even in the infantry, CF officers
>>are expected to be able to write.
>>
>>
>>----- Original Message -----
>>From: burgess marskell 
>>To: 
>>Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 3:40 AM
>>Subject: my unit.
>>
>>
>> >
>> >
>> > I‘ve had enough of this. you want to really know my unit? fine, ill
>> > tell you.....
>> >
>> > I was born and spent my childhood in toronto. I moved to Charlotte,
>> > NC, when i was 12 and joined the US marines when i was 17, in 1989.
>> > I was in the Gulf Theater during 1990-1991, at the age of 18. When i
>> > was 22 i moved back to toronto, went to the University Of Toronto
>> > and got my B.sc in Archaeological Studies. During the time i was at
>> > university i was a member of the CF reserve. I got my commission to
>> > 2LT from Master Corporal upon graduation from university. I spent a
>> > much of this time in the the Queens own rifles before being wounded, 
>>and
>> > have been in a staff position for the last year or so. i will be
>> > returning to duty, unit unknown as of yet, at the end of april.
>> > Although i have been in the service for about 6 years, i
>> > spent some of my time doing classroom presentations and such.
>> >
>> > IN PACE PARATUS
>> >
>> > Lt. Burgess Marskell
>> >
>> >
>> >
>>_________________________________________________________________________
>> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>>http://www.hotmail.com.
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>> > message body.
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>>message body.
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:22:30 -0500*
If you don‘t have the jam to reply openly, honestly and certifiably, well a
you don‘t belong on the list...b you can hardly be any sort of officer, and
c  sort of a Casa Nova that cannot produce a single living witness...
But by all means, take your chance...produce the credntials so the higher
ups here with the connections can prove you right.  If you are right,
they‘ll apologise in spades.
On the other hand...if you have misled the Board misconstrued and/or
prevaricated to the Board members...well, there‘ll be a ****  of a price.
Pony up or disappear, Bud!
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "burgess marskell" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 4:13 AM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> i dont care if you dont believe me, i came on this list for a little
> conversation on a topic that i love. If that is too much for you, fine. I
> didnt come here to be harassed by people like you who have nothing better
to
> do.
>
>
> >From: "Donald Schepens" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: my unit.
> >Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:01:25 -0700
> >
> >Give me a break.  First of all, what does it say on your shoulder titles?
> >Either grow up of knock it off.  Why don‘t you just lay off and lurk for
a
> >while.  It may interest you to kow htat even in the infantry, CF officers
> >are expected to be able to write.
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: burgess marskell 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 3:40 AM
> >Subject: my unit.
> >
> >
> > >
> > >
> > > I‘ve had enough of this. you want to really know my unit? fine, ill
> > > tell you.....
> > >
> > > I was born and spent my childhood in toronto. I moved to Charlotte,
> > > NC, when i was 12 and joined the US marines when i was 17, in 1989.
> > > I was in the Gulf Theater during 1990-1991, at the age of 18. When i
> > > was 22 i moved back to toronto, went to the University Of Toronto
> > > and got my B.sc in Archaeological Studies. During the time i was at
> > > university i was a member of the CF reserve. I got my commission to
> > > 2LT from Master Corporal upon graduation from university. I spent a
> > > much of this time in the the Queens own rifles before being wounded,
and
> > > have been in a staff position for the last year or so. i will be
> > > returning to duty, unit unknown as of yet, at the end of april.
> > > Although i have been in the service for about 6 years, i
> > > spent some of my time doing classroom presentations and such.
> > >
> > > IN PACE PARATUS
> > >
> > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:22:26 -0700*
Unfortuneately, in rereading my message, I see that I‘ve made as many
mistakes as "our friend" has in my English.  Instead of getting mad, I
should proofread.
I have to admit that this guy gets to me.  No one ever forgets their unit or
units.
----- Original Message -----
From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 9:14 PM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> I agree with you, CO Schepens. I promised that I would not respond to
this
> guy anymore. Anybody in my Unit, in the 13 years I was in, when detached
to
> another tasking, for any reason, still belonged, ultimately to my Unit.
And
> they knew, when their posting was over, what Unit they were going back
> tothe same one they left. I think if I roll my eyes one more time,
they‘re
> gonna stick that way...........
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Donald Schepens" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 9:01 PM
> Subject: Re: my unit.
>
>
> > Give me a break.  First of all, what does it say on your shoulder
titles?
> > Either grow up of knock it off.  Why don‘t you just lay off and lurk for
a
> > while.  It may interest you to kow htat even in the infantry, CF
officers
> > are expected to be able to write.
> >
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:24:23 -0700*
So, what does it say on your shoulder titles?  How could you forget that you
are in the QOR?  Son, if you want to lie, at least try to be convincing.
----- Original Message -----
From: burgess marskell 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 4:13 AM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> i dont care if you dont believe me, i came on this list for a little
> conversation on a topic that i love. If that is too much for you, fine. I
> didnt come here to be harassed by people like you who have nothing better
to
> do.
>
>
> >From: "Donald Schepens" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: my unit.
> >Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:01:25 -0700
> >
> >Give me a break.  First of all, what does it say on your shoulder titles?
> >Either grow up of knock it off.  Why don‘t you just lay off and lurk for
a
> >while.  It may interest you to kow htat even in the infantry, CF officers
> >are expected to be able to write.
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: burgess marskell 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 3:40 AM
> >Subject: my unit.
> >
> >
> > >
> > >
> > > I‘ve had enough of this. you want to really know my unit? fine, ill
> > > tell you.....
> > >
> > > I was born and spent my childhood in toronto. I moved to Charlotte,
> > > NC, when i was 12 and joined the US marines when i was 17, in 1989.
> > > I was in the Gulf Theater during 1990-1991, at the age of 18. When i
> > > was 22 i moved back to toronto, went to the University Of Toronto
> > > and got my B.sc in Archaeological Studies. During the time i was at
> > > university i was a member of the CF reserve. I got my commission to
> > > 2LT from Master Corporal upon graduation from university. I spent a
> > > much of this time in the the Queens own rifles before being wounded,
and
> > > have been in a staff position for the last year or so. i will be
> > > returning to duty, unit unknown as of yet, at the end of april.
> > > Although i have been in the service for about 6 years, i
> > > spent some of my time doing classroom presentations and such.
> > >
> > > IN PACE PARATUS
> > >
> > > Lt. Burgess Marskell
> > >
> > >
> > >
> >_________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
> >http://www.hotmail.com.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 20:27:37 -0800*
Another lurker....?
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Shih" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:20 PM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> So what was your USMC Unit then???
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:28:09 -0700*
Would someone out there in Toronto like to check with the QOR and see if
this guy exists?  He actually sounds like a legend in his own mind.
----- Original Message -----
From: dave newcombe 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 9:27 PM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> Another lurker....?
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "David Shih" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:20 PM
> Subject: Re: my unit.
>
>
> > So what was your USMC Unit then???
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 01:04:02 -0330*
Yup, long time lurker from Newfoundland. And yes I‘m in the CF with the 
engineer squadron here.
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: my unit.
>Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 20:27:37 -0800
>
>Another lurker....?
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "David Shih" 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:20 PM
>Subject: Re: my unit.
>
>
> > So what was your USMC Unit then???
> >
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:33:15 -0700*
You would probably know Springer and Butt who are out here in Edmonton now.
----- Original Message ----- 
From: David Shih 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 9:34 PM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> Yup, long time lurker from Newfoundland. And yes I‘m in the CF with the 
> engineer squadron here.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> >From: "dave newcombe" 
> >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: my unit.
> >Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 20:27:37 -0800
> >
> >Another lurker....?
> >
> >
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "David Shih" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:20 PM
> >Subject: Re: my unit.
> >
> >
> > > So what was your USMC Unit then???
> > >
> >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> >message body.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 20:37:10 -0800*
Chimo to you brother.....
----- Original Message ----- 
From: "David Shih" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:34 PM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> Yup, long time lurker from Newfoundland. And yes I‘m in the CF with the 
> engineer squadron here.
> 
> 
> 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:40:15 -0500*
Try spellchack David...LIAR has four letters only...unless he stumps up and
gives some hard facts.
Try naming the federal politicians that are the latest claim...
Job description?
Date/place of the alleged shooting...
Jesus, spare me the garbage...
Even if the Board stays silent for a week or two, we hardly need a phoney on
it.
Step into the ranks, shut your face, do the time, and, after, say ten or
twentyyears, enlighten us with your reasoned opinions...not you Dave, of
course, just letting loose the shotgun on the prancing clown that seems to
want to plague us.
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "dave newcombe" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 11:27 PM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> Another lurker....?
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "David Shih" 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:20 PM
> Subject: Re: my unit.
>
>
> > So what was your USMC Unit then???
> >
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 01:14:53 -0330*
The names don‘t sound familiar, then again my QL2 course was 9901 so they 
might very well have been there.
David
>From: "Donald Schepens" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: my unit.
>Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 21:33:15 -0700
>
>You would probably know Springer and Butt who are out here in Edmonton now.
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: David Shih 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 9:34 PM
>Subject: Re: my unit.
>
>
> > Yup, long time lurker from Newfoundland. And yes I‘m in the CF with the
> > engineer squadron here.
> >
> >
> >
> >
> > >From: "dave newcombe" 
> > >Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: my unit.
> > >Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 20:27:37 -0800
> > >
> > >Another lurker....?
> > >
> > >
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "David Shih" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:20 PM
> > >Subject: Re: my unit.
> > >
> > >
> > > > So what was your USMC Unit then???
> > > >
> > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > >remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > 
>_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at 
>http://www.hotmail.com.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 01:15:26 -0330*
CHIMO! to you too.
>From: "dave newcombe" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: my unit.
>Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 20:37:10 -0800
>
>Chimo to you brother.....
>
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "David Shih" 
>To: 
>Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 8:34 PM
>Subject: Re: my unit.
>
>
> > Yup, long time lurker from Newfoundland. And yes I‘m in the CF with the
> > engineer squadron here.
> >
> >
> >
>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:47:49 -0500*
Well, that‘s pretty reasoned.
On the other hand, you‘d drop any affiliation with a unit that "punted" you
out, right?
Did not likely happen to most of us on this means.  Would more likely be
left "freeze dried or doing hard time" my apologies..."Heartbreak Ridge"
But, acept, its a possible, and in the event of any proof otherwise, indeed
a likely explanation...
We could, with the vast expertise of the Board, require some explanation of
the alleged service in Germany dates, units etc...because its just about a
brotherhood..sorry Joan and Beth and sisterhood, that we all know
somebody, who knows somebody...
But mybe Burgess will get his guts together, and brave a reply...
Go for it.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Donald Schepens" 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 11:22 PM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> Unfortuneately, in rereading my message, I see that I‘ve made as many
> mistakes as "our friend" has in my English.  Instead of getting mad, I
> should proofread.
>
> I have to admit that this guy gets to me.  No one ever forgets their unit
or
> units.
>
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: The MacFarlanes‘ 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 9:14 PM
> Subject: Re: my unit.
>
>
> > I agree with you, CO Schepens. I promised that I would not respond to
> this
> > guy anymore. Anybody in my Unit, in the 13 years I was in, when
detached
> to
> > another tasking, for any reason, still belonged, ultimately to my Unit.
> And
> > they knew, when their posting was over, what Unit they were going back
> > tothe same one they left. I think if I roll my eyes one more time,
> they‘re
> > gonna stick that way...........
> >
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Donald Schepens" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 9:01 PM
> > Subject: Re: my unit.
> >
> >
> > > Give me a break.  First of all, what does it say on your shoulder
> titles?
> > > Either grow up of knock it off.  Why don‘t you just lay off and lurk
for
> a
> > > while.  It may interest you to kow htat even in the infantry, CF
> officers
> > > are expected to be able to write.
> > >
> > >
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 05:13:54 -0000*
Way cool, Mason. Don‘t hesitate to share some of what you‘re learning with 
the gang. I‘ve started doing a bit of reading in this area myself lately and 
wouldn‘t mind having someone to compare notes with.
- Joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Mason Fraser" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
Subject: Re: my unit.
Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:08:03 -0500
Archaeology eh?  I studied that at Wilfrid Laurier, until I switched last
week to Military history!
Mason Fraser
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 00:24:59 -0500*
Sgt Preston of the Mounties?
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 12:13 AM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> Way cool, Mason. Don‘t hesitate to share some of what you‘re learning with
> the gang. I‘ve started doing a bit of reading in this area myself lately
and
> wouldn‘t mind having someone to compare notes with.
>
> - Joan
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Mason Fraser" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> Subject: Re: my unit.
> Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:08:03 -0500
>
> Archaeology eh?  I studied that at Wilfrid Laurier, until I switched last
> week to Military history!
>
> Mason Fraser
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Joan O. Arc" <joan_o_arc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 05:29:49 -0000*
you got it. i figure our pal burgess may be starting to feel a bit lonely 
and/or uniquely persecuted by now, and thought i‘d give him some company.
you - and everyone else - can play too, if you‘d like: see how many fake 
quasi-military signatures you can invent...
not nice, i know, but perhaps not entirely inappropriate. if you can‘t 
dazzle ‘em with brilliance, boggle ‘em with bulls**t, i always say!
- joan
----Original Message Follows----
From: "Gow" 
Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
To: 
Subject: Re: my unit.
Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 00:24:59 -0500
Sgt Preston of the Mounties?
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 12:13 AM
Subject: Re: my unit.
 > Way cool, Mason. Don‘t hesitate to share some of what you‘re learning 
with
 > the gang. I‘ve started doing a bit of reading in this area myself lately
and
 > wouldn‘t mind having someone to compare notes with.
 >
 > - Joan
 >
 >
 > ----Original Message Follows----
 > From: "Mason Fraser" 
 > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
 > Subject: Re: my unit.
 > Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:08:03 -0500
 >
 > Archaeology eh?  I studied that at Wilfrid Laurier, until I switched last
 > week to Military history!
 >
 > Mason Fraser
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
 >
 > _________________________________________________________________________
 > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
 >
 > --------------------------------------------------------
 > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
 > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
 > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
 > message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 00:52:33 -0500*
Well "Burgess Marskell " would be the obvious starter....
The initials "BM" start to be clue, I guess...
And if he feels lonely and persecuted, well, just "fess up and admit where
or what he‘s at..take the hits, and in two, three, six, eight twelve or
twenty four months..who can tell?
Admin type, were you Joan?
LOL...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Joan O. Arc" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 12:29 AM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> you got it. i figure our pal burgess may be starting to feel a bit lonely
> and/or uniquely persecuted by now, and thought i‘d give him some company.
>
> you - and everyone else - can play too, if you‘d like: see how many fake
> quasi-military signatures you can invent...
>
> not nice, i know, but perhaps not entirely inappropriate. if you can‘t
> dazzle ‘em with brilliance, boggle ‘em with bulls**t, i always say!
>
> - joan
>
>
> ----Original Message Follows----
> From: "Gow" 
> Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> To: 
> Subject: Re: my unit.
> Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 00:24:59 -0500
>
> Sgt Preston of the Mounties?
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 12:13 AM
> Subject: Re: my unit.
>
>
>  > Way cool, Mason. Don‘t hesitate to share some of what you‘re learning
> with
>  > the gang. I‘ve started doing a bit of reading in this area myself
lately
> and
>  > wouldn‘t mind having someone to compare notes with.
>  >
>  > - Joan
>  >
>  >
>  > ----Original Message Follows----
>  > From: "Mason Fraser" 
>  > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>  > Subject: Re: my unit.
>  > Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:08:03 -0500
>  >
>  > Archaeology eh?  I studied that at Wilfrid Laurier, until I switched
last
>  > week to Military history!
>  >
>  > Mason Fraser
>  >
_________________________________________________________________________
>  > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>  >
>  >
_________________________________________________________________________
>  > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
>  >
>  > --------------------------------------------------------
>  > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>  > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>  > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>  > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
> _________________________________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <dave.newcombe@home.com>* on *Mon, 19 Feb 2001 22:04:01 -0800*
I must say that this has been one of the most enjoyable nights on the list..
shakespear
Clint
wow
Would any care to share their favorite cheesey lines from a movie?
scarface...."Say hello to my little friend"
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Ian Edwards" <iedwards@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 00:25:00 -0700*
"On, Yukon King!!"
----- Original Message -----
From: Gow 
To: 
Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 10:24 PM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> Sgt Preston of the Mounties?
>
> John
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> To: 
> Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 12:13 AM
> Subject: Re: my unit.
>
>
> > Way cool, Mason. Don‘t hesitate to share some of what you‘re learning
with
> > the gang. I‘ve started doing a bit of reading in this area myself lately
> and
> > wouldn‘t mind having someone to compare notes with.
> >
> > - Joan
> >
> >
> > ----Original Message Follows----
> > From: "Mason Fraser" 
> > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > Subject: Re: my unit.
> > Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:08:03 -0500
> >
> > Archaeology eh?  I studied that at Wilfrid Laurier, until I switched
last
> > week to Military history!
> >
> > Mason Fraser
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
> >
_________________________________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
 http://www.hotmail.com. 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Gow" <jgow@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 02:57:22 -0500*
Oooh...sounds like you‘re on top...but us younger guys don‘t let the dogs in
at night...
Getting a laugh tonight Ian!...
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Ian Edwards" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 2:25 AM
Subject: Re: my unit.
> "On, Yukon King!!"
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: Gow 
> To: 
> Sent: Monday, February 19, 2001 10:24 PM
> Subject: Re: my unit.
>
>
> > Sgt Preston of the Mounties?
> >
> > John
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Joan O. Arc" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 12:13 AM
> > Subject: Re: my unit.
> >
> >
> > > Way cool, Mason. Don‘t hesitate to share some of what you‘re learning
> with
> > > the gang. I‘ve started doing a bit of reading in this area myself
lately
> > and
> > > wouldn‘t mind having someone to compare notes with.
> > >
> > > - Joan
> > >
> > >
> > > ----Original Message Follows----
> > > From: "Mason Fraser" 
> > > Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
> > > Subject: Re: my unit.
> > > Date: Mon, 19 Feb 2001 23:08:03 -0500
> > >
> > > Archaeology eh?  I studied that at Wilfrid Laurier, until I switched
> last
> > > week to Military history!
> > >
> > > Mason Fraser
> > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> > >
> _________________________________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at
>  http://www.hotmail.com. 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 08:21:44 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
"Use the Force Luke."  Obi Wan
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: dave newcombe [mailto:dave.newcombe@home.com]
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 01:04
To: army-list
Subject: Re: my unit.
I must say that this has been one of the most enjoyable nights on the list..
shakespear
Clint
wow
Would any care to share their favorite cheesey lines from a movie?
scarface...."Say hello to my little friend"
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.
RE: my unit.
quotUse the Force Luke.quot Obi Wan
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: dave newcombe [mailto:dave.newcombe@home.com]
Sent: Tuesday, February 20, 2001 01:04
To: army-list
Subject: Re: my unit.
I must say that this has been one of the most enjoyable nights on the list..
shakespear
Clint
wow
Would any care to share their favorite cheesey lines from a movie?
scarface....quotSay hello to my little friendquot
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line quotunsubscribe army-listquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *DHall058@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 11:25:27 EST*
The important clue here is that Lt Marskell is of the genus, "Jarheadus Americanus", which explains many things...or as we used to say in the Cavalry, "You can always tell a Marine, but you can‘t tell him much!"
Burgess, best of luck in overcoming your USMC social skills background When a Marine‘s fly is open, and his shoes are untied, don‘t criticize him...he‘s doing the best that he can!. And above all, don‘t forget that you‘ve upgraded organizations!
Dave Hall
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Thomas A Bisping <tbisping1@Juno.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 11:08:54 -0600*
Dave:
     When I heard Marine, all I could say is, "That explains it!"  To
everyone on the list I‘d like to share something that Dave and the other
Yanks like me on the list, already know:  MARINE stands for: Muscles Are
Required Intelligence Not Expected!!  Tom Bisping
On Tue, 20 Feb 2001 11:25:27 EST DHall058@aol.com writes:
> The important clue here is that Lt Marskell is of the genus, 
> "Jarheadus Americanus", which explains many things...or as we used 
> to say in the Cavalry, "You can always tell a Marine, but you can‘t 
> tell him much!"
> Burgess, best of luck in overcoming your USMC social skills 
> background When a Marine‘s fly is open, and his shoes are untied, 
> don‘t criticize him...he‘s doing the best that he can!. And above 
> all, don‘t forget that you‘ve upgraded organizations!
> Dave Hall
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Jean-Francois Menicucci <menicucci@videotron.ca>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 14:01:21 -0500*
How do you call a Jarhead with an IQ of 140?
A: Platoon
:
Thomas A Bisping wrote:
> Dave:
>      When I heard Marine, all I could say is, "That explains it!"  To
> everyone on the list I‘d like to share something that Dave and the other
> Yanks like me on the list, already know:  MARINE stands for: Muscles Are
> Required Intelligence Not Expected!!  Tom Bisping
>
> On Tue, 20 Feb 2001 11:25:27 EST DHall058@aol.com writes:
> > The important clue here is that Lt Marskell is of the genus,
> > "Jarheadus Americanus", which explains many things...or as we used
> > to say in the Cavalry, "You can always tell a Marine, but you can‘t
> > tell him much!"
> > Burgess, best of luck in overcoming your USMC social skills
> > background When a Marine‘s fly is open, and his shoes are untied,
> > don‘t criticize him...he‘s doing the best that he can!. And above
> > all, don‘t forget that you‘ve upgraded organizations!
> > Dave Hall
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> > remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"David Shih" <shihdc@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 15:42:47 -0330*
There might be some truth to him saying that he was in the USMC cause I 
found a site where you can locate Marines. If anyone wants the details, the 
can email me directly.
>From: "burgess marskell" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: my unit.
>Date: Tue, 20 Feb 2001 03:40:21
>
>
>
>I‘ve had enough of this. you want to really know my unit? fine, ill
>tell you.....
>
>I was born and spent my childhood in toronto. I moved to Charlotte,
>NC, when i was 12 and joined the US marines when i was 17, in 1989.
>I was in the Gulf Theater during 1990-1991, at the age of 18. When i
>was 22 i moved back to toronto, went to the University Of Toronto
>and got my B.sc in Archaeological Studies. During the time i was at
>university i was a member of the CF reserve. I got my commission to
>2LT from Master Corporal upon graduation from university. I spent a
>much of this time in the the Queens own rifles before being wounded, and
>have been in a staff position for the last year or so. i will be
>returning to duty, unit unknown as of yet, at the end of april.
>Although i have been in the service for about 6 years, i
>spent some of my time doing classroom presentations and such.
>
>IN PACE PARATUS
>
>Lt. Burgess Marskell
>
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Tue, 20 Feb 2001 13:30:59 -0600*
> How do you call a Jarhead with an IQ of 140?
> 
> A: Platoon
> 
> :
How does that old refrain go? Something like:
If the RCR or Van Doos were to dig up their latrines,
They would find there at the bottom the United States Marines,
SMILING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 19:41:30 -0500*
I‘m with the Black Watch RHC -Royal Highland Regiment of Canada- We‘re an 
infantry regiment situated in Montreal 1 of 5 here on the island and, not 
surprisingly, the only highland one in Quebec.
Matt S
>
>What‘s your Unit, Matt S?
>Just curious, I try to keep track!
>     -Matt
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 20:06:02 EST*
Good to know.
    My Section commander at my ‘Cadet Leader‘ course last summer was from 
Montreal, and had every intention of applying for Officer Trg at the Black 
Watch when he felt he was ‘ripe‘.
    Rank, Matt?
        His name was Hinkson. Tall Black dude. A great guy. Keep an eye open 
for him.
            -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Mon, 19 Mar 2001 20:29:33 -0500*
I‘m a Cpl., and bar any unforseen abortions I should be a Chef All those 
outside Qc. read as Master Jack sometime after the upcoming summer.  Maybe 
during the summer milcon miltary concentration but in all likelihood on 
Rememberance Day.
Matt S
>     Rank, Matt?
>             -Matt
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Juno847627709@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Mar 2001 07:18:13 EST*
Gotcha.
Thanx.      
    -Matt
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *CoastDanny@aol.com* on *Tue, 20 Mar 2001 10:32:51 EST*
Geez Matt, you have a CO that is going to promote you on Rememberance Day? 
That will cost you a bundle at the Mess. 
I remember a CO doing something like that at a Freedom of the City Parade. 
THAT was an expensive round!
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Tue, 20 Mar 2001 18:55:57 *
Hey Matt S,
    I was a cadet in the Black Watch in Montreal, way back in 94. Is there 
still a guy named Lawson in? I remember he was a Corporal back then. How is 
the Watch doing? How big is the unit? Has the Armoury changed at all in the 
past few years?
Pete
>From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: My unit
>Date: Mon, 19 Mar 2001 19:41:30 -0500
>
>I‘m with the Black Watch RHC -Royal Highland Regiment of Canada- We‘re an
>infantry regiment situated in Montreal 1 of 5 here on the island and, not
>surprisingly, the only highland one in Quebec.
>
>Matt S
>
>>
>>What‘s your Unit, Matt S?
>>Just curious, I try to keep track!
>>     -Matt
>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Donald Schepens" <a.schepens@home.com>* on *Tue, 20 Mar 2001 19:41:46 -0700*
Geez, I wonder who that could have been?
----- Original Message -----
From: 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, March 20, 2001 8:32 AM
Subject: Re: My unit
> Geez Matt, you have a CO that is going to promote you on Rememberance Day?
> That will cost you a bundle at the Mess.
> I remember a CO doing something like that at a Freedom of the City Parade.
> THAT was an expensive round!
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
> remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Mathew Snoddon" <msnoddon@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 14:21:51 -0500*
To: Peter DeVries
Yep, Lawson is still in, he‘s a Sgt. now.  The Watch is doing fine, we found 
out last night that we won the Dubuc Trophy for the best unit in 34 Bde.  
Although I can‘t gloat about it, because I asked the same question last year 
when they announced the Regiment de Maisonneuve had won it "What 
evaluations/competitions were done to warrant it?".  The Bde Comd could only 
say that he had ‘done some research and crunched some numbers‘.  Whatever 
that means.  Maybe someone on the list knows what the criteria is for these 
awards.  The size our unit runs like any other around here, two full 
platoons at the begining of the year and then drops to one near the end due 
to callouts, taskings, winter exs : .  And finally, no the armoury hasn‘t 
really changed all that much.
Matt S
>
>Hey Matt S,
>    I was a cadet in the Black Watch in Montreal, way back in 94. Is there
>still a guy named Lawson in? I remember he was a Corporal back then. How is
>the Watch doing? How big is the unit? Has the Armoury changed at all in the
>past few years?
>Pete
>
>
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 22:07:23 *
Matt S.,
   Thats crazy. It‘s been a long time since I have been in the Armoury. I‘m 
a PTE with 1st Battalion Nova Scotia Highlanders and am waiting for my 
component transfer to regs which is on the 20th of AUG. By the way is there 
a guy with the last name Lee there? He was my section 2ic back in the day. I 
had heard that he joined the PRes. What a great regiment the Watch is. Its 
hard to find a regiment with so much pride these days.
Pete
>From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: My unit
>Date: Wed, 21 Mar 2001 14:21:51 -0500
>
>To: Peter DeVries
>
>Yep, Lawson is still in, he‘s a Sgt. now.  The Watch is doing fine, we 
>found
>out last night that we won the Dubuc Trophy for the best unit in 34 Bde.
>Although I can‘t gloat about it, because I asked the same question last 
>year
>when they announced the Regiment de Maisonneuve had won it "What
>evaluations/competitions were done to warrant it?".  The Bde Comd could 
>only
>say that he had ‘done some research and crunched some numbers‘.  Whatever
>that means.  Maybe someone on the list knows what the criteria is for these
>awards.  The size our unit runs like any other around here, two full
>platoons at the begining of the year and then drops to one near the end 
>due
>to callouts, taskings, winter exs : .  And finally, no the armoury hasn‘t
>really changed all that much.
>
>Matt S
>>
>>Hey Matt S,
>>    I was a cadet in the Black Watch in Montreal, way back in 94. Is there
>>still a guy named Lawson in? I remember he was a Corporal back then. How 
>>is
>>the Watch doing? How big is the unit? Has the Armoury changed at all in 
>>the
>>past few years?
>>Pete
>>
>>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter deVries" <rsm_kes_cc254@hotmail.com>* on *Wed, 21 Mar 2001 22:08:21 *
P.S.
Congradulations on winning the Dubuc.
Pete
>From: "Mathew Snoddon" 
>Reply-To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>To: army-list@CdnArmy.ca
>Subject: Re: My unit
>Date: Wed, 21 Mar 2001 14:21:51 -0500
>
>To: Peter DeVries
>
>Yep, Lawson is still in, he‘s a Sgt. now.  The Watch is doing fine, we 
>found
>out last night that we won the Dubuc Trophy for the best unit in 34 Bde.
>Although I can‘t gloat about it, because I asked the same question last 
>year
>when they announced the Regiment de Maisonneuve had won it "What
>evaluations/competitions were done to warrant it?".  The Bde Comd could 
>only
>say that he had ‘done some research and crunched some numbers‘.  Whatever
>that means.  Maybe someone on the list knows what the criteria is for these
>awards.  The size our unit runs like any other around here, two full
>platoons at the begining of the year and then drops to one near the end 
>due
>to callouts, taskings, winter exs : .  And finally, no the armoury hasn‘t
>really changed all that much.
>
>Matt S
>>
>>Hey Matt S,
>>    I was a cadet in the Black Watch in Montreal, way back in 94. Is there
>>still a guy named Lawson in? I remember he was a Corporal back then. How 
>>is
>>the Watch doing? How big is the unit? Has the Armoury changed at all in 
>>the
>>past few years?
>>Pete
>>
>>
>_________________________________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
>remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
>message body.
_________________________________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free E-mail from MSN Hotmail at  http://www.hotmail.com. 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@CdnArmy.ca from the account you wish to
remove, with the line "unsubscribe army-list" in the
message body.


----------

